# Cash Ambulance



## nodirt (Feb 6, 2008)

I couldn't remember if this was posted somewhere on here or not, even if it is, it's worth the repost LOL! 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JzJwLZTndM8


----------



## RavenMaster (Feb 6, 2008)

Thats hilarious.


----------



## BBFDMedic28 (Feb 12, 2008)

I think I will try that.


----------

